# GOSM with a Smoke Pistol



## richoso1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Gloria brought home 6 bags of Mesquite and Hickory chips that she found for .99¢ a bag. I didn’t have the heart to say I only use chunks. While trying to find room for the chips in my BBQ storage container, I came across my old Smoke Pistol, and the light came on. I’ll use the SP for the fan only, and direct the air towards the coals and chips that Gloria brought me. I pushed the power cord through one of the bottom intake vents. I lit the coals with a chimney starter, I then moved them to the GOSM. I used the original cast iron firebox cover with foil on it, and placed the coals and chips on it. The GOSM had been in the shade all afternoon, so I didn’t have a hot cabinet to start out with. I smoked some cheddar and Monterey jack strips along with some NM Sandia chile that I had peeled the skin off after being fire roasted on the grill. Smoked them for 1 hr. with temps ranging 90-94 and then I just let the fire die. Feeding the fire 1 chip at a time is time consuming. So, next time I’ll have much more to smoke. BTW, I never did reorganize the BBQ storage container...


----------



## ron50 (Sep 28, 2008)

MMMM I like. Peppers and cheese. I love that combination.


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow... very inventive Rich!  Sure looks SPICY!   Whee!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 28, 2008)

awesome, I love rigged up gear!
nice looking pepperstoo!


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 1, 2008)

smoke pistol ? 
1) what is it. 
2) where's it come in to the equation. Can only see woodchips and charcoal in the pics. But then I have no idea what else I'm looking for ;-)


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 1, 2008)

1. In brief, a Smoke Pistol is a smoke generator thats burns pellets and uses a gravity feeding system. It has an adjustable electrric fan.
2. I'm only using it for the fan, to keep the coal and chips burning. Like blowing on the end of a cigarette. I used the Smoke pistol in it's original use, with very limited success.


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 1, 2008)

ah ha - thought that's what it had to be - but then couldn't see any smoke coming out of the red box thing :-)


----------

